# My New Toy (better than Wades)



## kiska95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Well Boys

After deliberating about a Pizza oven for Loshy the Pizza queen I have took the plunge!

Well the 2 choices were..............#1 choice a hand built Cob style or brick wood fired oven, yes my fav and great!!!!! But time and labour were constraints. So I though choice #2 a precast WFO  that I had seen been made for pennies in Portugal but again at 650KG and as much in money Yes I tried to import myself but more expensive) again getting the bugger placed was an issue plus the cost too!

So the choice was made...................... Tad Ha!!!!! a Uuni 2 stainless steel Pellet fired Oven to compliment my GMG DB and pee my neighbour off for trying to compete! LOL!! yep totally random (chat with Gaviscon) but an impulse buy about 10 mins ago see's it getting shipped to my humble abode.

Portable and less hassle so job done.

Have a Google and tell me what you think, Good buy or a Lemon?????


----------



## resurrected (Aug 20, 2015)

This?













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 20, 2015


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 20, 2015)

I think it'll be excellent. It was getting raved about on Facebook the other day. Definitely on my wish list.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Ressi

That's the one!!! £189


----------



## resurrected (Aug 20, 2015)

It looked blinkin massive in that picture and then I found it on YouTube.

What a cracking little oven (repeats over and over "I don't need a pizza oven" :biggrin:)


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 20, 2015)

resurrected said:


> It looked blinkin massive in that picture and then I found it on YouTube.
> 
> What a cracking little oven (repeats over and over "I don't need a pizza oven" :biggrin:)



You do, you do, you do (repeat till you buy one)


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 20, 2015)

Veggie Pizza for the Missus now there's a seller for you!!!!!

Baked salmon, Roasted Peppers etc. etc. I am sure your good lady will want one, if only to join in your extracurricular outdoor activities!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 20, 2015)

La la la la laaaaaaar 

La la la la laaaaaaar 

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wade (Aug 20, 2015)

Lol Yes you are right there. Hopefully yours works


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep, watched video, looks good. Will have to let me know how it how you get on with it.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 20, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Yep, watched video, looks good. Will have to let me know how it how you get on with it.



That bloody mackem is gonna turn us all from Q'ers to pizza makers 
[emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## molove (Aug 20, 2015)

Damn! Now I've got pizza oven envy!


----------



## steve johnson (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks brilliant  nice bit of kit and great price. Let us know how it works out


----------



## steve johnson (Sep 21, 2015)

How's the pizza oven going kiska still waiting for an update


----------



## kiska95 (Sep 23, 2015)

Working out just fine its a bit like Ronseal! LOL! A good bit of kit just experimenting at the mo as weather is shite!


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 23, 2015)

Any pictures Kiska?


----------



## kiska95 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Steve,

sorry no just piddling about with it at the mo byt it is impressive for its simplicity!


----------

